# Η δίαιτα της πάπιας



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

StellaP said:


> (Με φώναξε κανείς; Γιατί εγώ δεν τρώγομαι με τίποτε).
> 
> Αυτός που μπέρδεψε τη λίστα μου θυμίζει μια φίλη μου που έκανε δίαιτα που της είχε δώσει διαιτολόγος και έπρεπε να φάει 3 φλυτζάνια φακές. Βρασμένες εννοείται. Αλλά εκείνη κατάλαβε άβραστες και 3 φλυτζάνια φακές άβραστες φτιάχνουν μια κατσαρόλα όταν βράσουν. Κι έφαγε η αθεόφοβη μια ολόκληρη κατσαρόλα φακές νομίζοντας ότι κάνει δίαιτα.



Εγώ ξέρω και μια άλλη που, επειδή η μία δίαιτα δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα, άρχισε κι έκανε τρεις μαζί. 

Ξέρεις: τη δίαιτα της πάπιας, του σι φουντ και του Οβελίξ*.


*που τρως ένα γιαούρτι άπαχο και στο καπάκι ένα αγριογούρουνο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2013)

...
Αυτή κανονικά είναι η δίαιτα του γουρουνιού και της πάπιας: τρως σαν το γουρούνι και μετά κάνεις την πάπια.  
Νησσυστέρηση.

Μα τι υστερία σας έπιασε με τις δίαιτες ανοιξιάτικα, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Αυτή κανονικά είναι η δίαιτα του γουρουνιού και της πάπιας: τρως σαν το γουρούνι και μετά κάνεις την πάπια.
> Νησσυστέρηση.
> 
> Μα τι υστερία σας έπιασε με τις δίαιτες ανοιξιάτικα, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. :inno:



Το παρόν να μεταφερθεί πάραυτα στη νέα συστερία. chop-chop porkchop


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

A, όλα κι όλα Δαεμάνε, μην στερείς από τον κόσμο την ψευδαίσθηση ότι άμα χάσουν πέντε κιλά θα είναι κορμάρες στην παραλία. 

Αυτή η τριπλή δίαιτα Μπέρνη πολύ με ενδιαφέρει, αλλά δεν έχει γλυκά, ε; Ή τα γλυκά είναι στο σιφούντ;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> A, όλα κι όλα Δαεμάνε, μην στερείς από τον κόσμο την ψευδαίσθηση ότι άμα χάσουν πέντε κιλά θα είναι κορμάρες στην παραλία.
> 
> Αυτή η τριπλή δίαιτα Μπέρνη πολύ με ενδιαφέρει, αλλά δεν έχει γλυκά, ε; Ή τα γλυκά είναι στο σιφούντ;



Τα γλυκά είναι παντού: δίαιτα της πάπιας: τρως τα πάντα και κάνεις την πάπια. Δίαιτα του σιφούντ: γιου ιτ έβριθινγκ γιου σι. Εντάξει, με του Οβελίξ υπάρχει ένα θέμα, αλλά εσύ βάλε μέλι στο γιαούρτι...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2013)

Μα, δεν το ξέρετε πως ό,τι κι αν φας δεν παχαίνει, αρκεί να μη σε δουν να το τρως;


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα, δεν το ξέρετε πως ό,τι κι αν φας δεν παχαίνει, αρκεί να μη σε δουν να το τρως;



Αυτό είναι γνωστό. 
Όπως επίσης δεν παχαίνει ό,τι τρως στο πόδι και ό,τι τρως έξω από το σπίτι και μακριά απο το τραπέζι σου.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Κι ό,τι τρως χωρίς άγχος και τύψεις.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> A, όλα κι όλα Δαεμάνε, μην στερείς από τον κόσμο την ψευδαίσθηση ότι άμα χάσουν πέντε κιλά θα είναι κορμάρες στην παραλία.
> Αυτή η τριπλή δίαιτα Μπέρνη πολύ με ενδιαφέρει, αλλά δεν έχει γλυκά, ε; Ή τα γλυκά είναι στο σιφούντ;





bernardina said:


> Τα γλυκά είναι παντού: δίαιτα της πάπιας: τρως τα πάντα και κάνεις την πάπια. Δίαιτα του σιφούντ: γιου ιτ έβριθινγκ γιου σι. Εντάξει, με του Οβελίξ υπάρχει ένα θέμα...


 Μόνο για την παραλία είναι;


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τα γλυκά είναι παντού: δίαιτα της πάπιας: τρως τα πάντα και κάνεις την πάπια. Δίαιτα του σιφούντ: γιου ιτ έβριθινγκ γιου σι.
> Εντάξει, με του Οβελίξ υπάρχει ένα θέμα, αλλά εσύ βάλε μέλι στο γιαούρτι...



Τα γλυκά είναι παντού και πάντα. Το παν είναι να μην τρως τα πάντα (μα πώς μπορείς, είναι τόσο γλυκά!) και να φέρεσαι ευγενικά, μικρό μου, πάντα.  Και να 'χεις μέλι από κοντά, πάντα.
Καλό κάνει και το λουκάνικο αρκουδοαίματος, από πάντα, με μέλι πάντα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα, δεν το ξέρετε πως ό,τι κι αν φας δεν παχαίνει, αρκεί να μη σε δουν να το τρως;





SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι γνωστό.
> Όπως επίσης δεν παχαίνει ό,τι τρως στο πόδι και ό,τι τρως έξω από το σπίτι και μακριά απο το τραπέζι σου.





bernardina said:


> Κι ό,τι τρως χωρίς άγχος και τύψεις.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Δε με λες Δαεμάν, αυτό με την ρόγα το σταφύλι είναι απο τον Αστερίξ στην Ελβετική κλινική αδυνατίσματος;


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

http://lencyclopedix.free.fr/villesgaule.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterix_and_the_Chieftain's_Shield
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borvo
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourbonne-les-Bains


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Δρουίδης;:blink: Απ' αυθείας; :scared: Πού Τι ήμουν όταν τα πρωτοδιάβαζα;  α, ναι... μαθήτρια!


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2013)

Όχι *Ζεργκοβία, βρε παιδιά, *Γεργοβία*. Κάπου έπρεπε να το πω, με ενοχλούσε από παλιά.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όχι *Ζεργκοβία, βρε παιδιά, *Γεργοβία*. Κάπου έπρεπε να το πω, με ενοχλούσε από παλιά.



Λάθος, Εαρίωνα. Προφέρεται κατά το _ζορτή_: γάμμα, γιώτα, όμικρον, ρο, ταυ, ήτα: *Ζ*ορτή!:laugh::inno:


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> To τοπ τεν αποτελείται από εννέα βιβλία αδυνατίσματος και ένα αισθηματικό (?) μυθιστόρημα. Πέρασαν οι γιορτές και χρειάζεται δίαιτα, κι ένα Άρλεκιν να ξεχαστείς.







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85284492580.1073741828.622153927829049&type=1


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Κορόιδευε εσύ, αλλά ξέρεις τι είναι να κάνεις δίαιτα και μετά να σου είναι φαρδιές οι κάλτσες;


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> Κορόιδευε εσύ, αλλά ξέρεις τι είναι να κάνεις δίαιτα και μετά να σου είναι φαρδιές οι κάλτσες;



α. Δεν κοροϊδεύω, παρακινώ δημιουργικά. ;) Και παρότι εγώ δεν πάσχω καθότι λιχούδης αλλά λιγόφαγος, τουλάχιστον συμπάσχω με πολλούς και πολλές από τον περίγυρό μου, που επειδή έφαγαν χωρίς καμία αναστολή τον περίδρομο τις γιορτές κι επήλθε η αναμενόμενη διαστολή της περιφέρειάς τους, τώρα αναζητούν τρόπους περιστολής της ώστε να χωράνε στις στολές τους, καθώς τους έπιασαν οι συστολές εκ των συστέρων, ενώ όλα αυτά θα μπορούσαν να αποφευχθούν με μια μικρή καταστολή του πάθους της εορτοφαγίας για να περιοριστεί εξαρχής η περιφερειακή διαστολή. Μα είναι πια αργά· μόνο με αναστολή βγαίνουν.

β. Ναι, ξέρω. Είχα χάσει κάποτε 12 κιλά μέσα σ' ένα μήνα, μέχρι να ελέγξω πάλι τον θυρεοειδή μου. Παρότι άλλαξα γκαρνταρόμπα εκ βάθρων —εκτός από τις κάλτσες· αυτές τις άλλαξα όχι επειδή δεν μου έκαναν αλλά επειδή μου τις έφαγαν οι καλτσοφάγοι— καθόλου δεν μου κακόπεσε το εκπεσόν βάρος. Άσε που τα 'χω διαβάσει αναλυτικά σε έγκυρα επιστημονικά περιοδικά:


----------

